# Is Fallout: New Vegas ultimate Edition playable on PS3?



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2013)

So I'm trading in osme games and I calculated up that I'll get 35 bucks out of it.

Was just wondering if the Ultimate Edition of New Vegas is playable on PS3, or if I should just but the normal edition.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)

What do you mean, "playable"? You couldn't buy it if it wasn't playable. And it only costs half of what you'll get anyway.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2013)

Playable, as in it doesn't play like Skyrim on the PS3 .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2013)

Bathesda games are notorious for running like shit on ps3. 

So go ahead, its your money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So I'm trading in osme games and I calculated up that I'll get 35 bucks out of it.
> 
> Was just wondering if the Ultimate Edition of New Vegas is playable on PS3, or if I should just but the normal edition.



What games are you trading in?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

You might as well get it on PC for <$10 during the Steam summer sale or something. If you don't have a PC, then you might as well go ahead and get it on PS3. I played the fuck out of vanilla New Vegas on PS3 before getting it on PC and encountered very few problems. Just save often and keep auto-save on, it'll save your ass in case the game happens to freeze.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have the ultimate edition on PS3. On my first day of playing it the framerate dropped dramatically after I had played for more than a few hours, and the bigger my save file got, the sooner it would start happening. Eventually it just got be unplayable before I had a chance to try out all the DLC or finish the main story. 

From my experience, I can't recommend buying it on console. However, it was very fun, so I'd suggest building a gaming PC and playing it on there.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 16, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Bathesda games are notorious for running like shit on ps3.



This, avoid Bethesda games on the PS3 at _all_ costs.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

I say avoid Bethesda games on consoles at all.  Stick to the PC for their games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I say avoid Bethesda games on consoles at all.  Stick to the PC for their games.



This is the best option if it's available to you. Thanks to modding and an extremely dedicated fanbase not only do you end up with tons of bug fixes that Bethesda would otherwise not address, but you also get tons of free, user-made content. And Bethesda games also tend to be cheaper on PC once they've been out for a while. New Vegas Ultimate Edition will probably always sit between $30-$40 at places like Gamestop, but I got it on PC during a Steam sale for $10 last year.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Hell, just to give an idea of how awesome buying Bethesda games on the PC is?



Take a look at Skywind.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2013)

Is it playable? Yes, I managed to get a platinum back when it first came out on the PS3 and would freeze every couple of hours.

Is it worth it? I don't know, never played it after all the patches it might run better now. If it got to the point where it was stable on the ps3 to the same level as FO3 then its worth it if you don't have a gaming PC.


----------

